# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Poezitë e preferuara për fëmije ...

## Agim Doçi

LULET E VENDIT TIM

Përse ka gjëmba veç trendafili?
Lulet e tjera, të brishta janë.
Ja manushaqja, ja karajfili
Dhe lule-delja, gjemba nuk kanë!!

Unë i kam pyetur njerzit e rritur
Për më të bukrën lule në botë
Ndonse përgjigje jam duke pritur
Por asnjeri, mua sma thotë!

Të gjitha lulet janë me aromë
Dhe me sy mbyllur unë e kuptoj
Se cilën tufë ti mban në dorë
Me to jam rritur, ndaj nuk gaboj! 

Merrni një lule nga Fushë e Korçës
Do ndjeni brenda gjithë bukuritë
Në dhomën tuaj veç borziloku
Shpërndan aromën në gjithë shtëpitë!

Mali i Korabit ka lule shqerra.
Mali i Shkëlzenit me lule  borë.
Mali i Sharrit me lule gjaku.
Lule zambaku do gjesh në Vlorë.





Agim Doçi





LIBRI I HISTORISË

Jam në klasë të katër
Nuk kam ardhë me hatër
Vetë unë kam mësuar
Dhe jam e dalluar!

Librat kam mbështjellur
Me letër të bardhë!
Njërin e kam zgjedhur
Librin më të rrallë.

Libri i Historisë
Të Atdheut tim
Më pëlqen më shumë
Dhe më jep gëzim!

Se aty kam gjetur
Gjëra që si dija!
Histori krenare
Ka Nënë Shqipërija!

Kohë e Skënderbeut
Kohë e mbretërisë
Dëshmort e Atdheut
Koha e lavdisë!

Libri i Historisë
Unë të dua shumë!
Histori e kombit
Shpesh më lë pa gjumë!


përqafoj të gjithë bebat shqiptare

----------


## Steve

Z. Agim komplimentet e mija ...!

----------


## Emanuela

Bravo lal, me pelqyen te dyja dhe jane te thjeshta dhe ne te njejten kohe terheqese  :buzeqeshje: 

Emanuela

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Tim biri

Pas qortimit që sot në drekë ende skishe fjetur
Tek ishe në një gjëndje gjysmë zgjuar, gjysmë- gjumë
Vure dorën tënde të vogël mbi faqen time
Mami më the të dua thumë.(shumë)

Të shikova e lumturuar 
Që ke filluar të më flasesh në shqipen time
Gjuhë e nënës tënde biri im është 
Fole edhe mos druaj se bën gabime.

Shprehe atë që ndien në shqip 
Se shqipja shprehjet i ka të mrekullueshme 
Lëre frëngjishten kur je jashtë shtëpisë
Në shtëpi gjuha , traditat janë të trashëgueshme.

E shoh që je paksa i cuditur, 
Që zemërim i qortimit nga këto fjalë u shua
Por ti u shprehe në gjuhën që të ushqej cdo ditë
Dhe kjo gjë më lumturoi  mua.

 Elna Durrësi
 28 tetor 2002

----------


## Agim Doçi

Bukur Mami ELNA DURRESI!
Urime dhe vërtetë shumë të frymëzuara
Agimi

----------


## CIBOX

Arta.

Nji poezi shume e bukur e prekese.
Te prek kujdesi jot per ti mesuar shqipen Rajanit.
Te falenderoj me zemer per kete.
Gezimi.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Gëzim 
Më vjen mirë që të ka pëlqyer poezia ime.
Sigurisht që më vjen mirë që im bir flet shqipen. Shanset për ta përdorur i ka shumë të pakta. Megjithese e marr me vete në kopësht duhet ti flas gjuhën e  vendit , dhe për shqipen mbeten dy orët e mbrëmjes, weekendi dhe vetëm unë se tjetër s'ka që ti flasë shqip.

Tani duke i kërkuar falje Poetit të shumënjohur  Agim Doçi që po i ndërhyj në temë, po postoj dhe një tjetër poezi , përsëri kushtuar tim biri.

Ditëlindja tënde.

Ti biri im ditëlindjen ke sot 
Mami dhuratat ka ambalazhuar
Gjënden në to lojra plot 
Gjithcka që ti më ke kërkuar

Urimet vijnë nga të katër anët
Po këto vetëm nëpërmjet telefonit
Sjanë gjyshi, nana , dajat, tezja
Te gjithë bashkë do festonim

Do të merrte gjyshi të të llastonte
Dhe nana do të thoshte se të ka zog
Do tmerrin dajat të të shëtisnin
Me Brikenën e tezes do luaje sot.

Eh biri im, po kjo është jeta
Jo gjithnjë kemi te gjitha që duam
Plotësojmë  njërën anë të ekuilibrit
Pastaj për tjetrën prapë vuajmë.

Por Ti jo mos u mërzit 
Se pushimet vijë shpjet
Valixhet në dorë ti dhe unë
Tek gjyshi do mblidhemi krejt.

Përshëndetjet e mia për ju Elna Durrësi ( Arta Shaba)

----------


## Benyy

Pershendetje Elna !

Poezite i ke shume te kendeshme shume dhe me plote ndjenje,po edhe fotot poashtu shume te kendeshme :
Aman na thuaj dhe numerin e shtepise se u nisem qofte edhe si mysafire te paftuar ke ty.
Po kujdes se mos te bejme edhe ne nje surprize te kendeshme dhe pastaj them se do na kesh borxh edhe nje poezi me te fuqishme.hahaahh!

me respekt per ty

----------


## BlondiE_18

mace mace pis pis pis
cka dollapi qe leviz 
eshte miu kocomiu 
gjithe pjatat i lepiuuuuuuuuuu :ngerdheshje: 
my favorite one :perqeshje:

----------


## Agim Doçi

ELNA dhe të gjithë ju të dashur BASHKËFORUMAS.
dUKE LEXUAR KRIJIMET tepër të bukura për Rajanin - birin e ELNA DURRËSIT, thashë përse të mos propozoj që ELNA të jetë shefja e jonë për poezinë e vogëlushave.
Megjithse poezia e krijuar prej saj më emocionoj tepër sepse, të gjithë po festojmë ditëlindjet e fëmijëve dhe të miqve që i kemi pranë, larg tepër larg Shqipërisë sonë! O Zot sa më mungon atdheu, njerzit me të cilët kam punuar dhe jam rritur e plakur tok me ta! Sa bukur e thotë premtimin e vet ELNA, kur i bën të birit premtimin më të bukur: " do të mbledhim valixhen dhe do të shkojmë tek tezja, tek gjashi, tek kushurinjtë....
Të falënderoj ELNA!
Dhe për mbyllje një vjershë për të qeshur voglushët:

PULAT E KOTECIT TIM

Në kotecin tim të bukur
lyer pastër me gëlqere
Në telash pulat janë futur
Kë të zgjedhin brigadiere!

Mbledhja zgjati deri vonë
diskutimet keq janë ndezë
Pikaloshen propozojnë
sepse Gjeli s'bën as vezë!....

Në mesditë u ngrit një zogë
foli për të parën herë:
"- Për një gjel kemi nevojë!
T'a lëmë gjelin brigadier!"

I sqaroj me shumë kujdes
Të gjithë pulat mbyllën gojën!
E lanë gjelin brigadier
se ja kishin shumë nevojën!...

Nëse gjeli nuk bën vezë
çdo fëmij vetë e kupton.
Ama gjeli është sahat 
edhe kohën lajmëron.

Ki ki ki ki ri ki ki!!!!
Zgjohen pulat në kotec.
Kush punon në Shqipëri???...
I thotë jetës:- mirëmëngjes!!

I puth fort të gjithë bebat shqipëtare dhe i përqafoj fort të gjitha mamat atdhetare si ELNA e plot e plot të tjera nëna fisnike.
Agim Doçi

----------


## Sarah

Une me ju thone te verteten nuk me kujtohen shume , edhe ato qe me vijne momentalisht ne mend jane pak me spec...

Po une tani qe po afron Viti i Ri mami po me meson nje kenge nga Shqiperia....

Ja na erdhi Viti i Ri
Sa jam e gezuar
Por si une cdo femije 
Pret per ta festur

Bora zbardhi tej per tej
Fusha edhe male 
Viti Ri do te na gjej
Me kenge e me valle.

Edhe nje tjeter....

Ano pano Violeta
Shoqet e mia bejne baleta

Xhisht ta ta leta ta ta
Xhisht ta ta leta ta ta...


Oh edhe nje....

Xhepi im i vogel 
Cfare kerkon nga mua?

Nje shami te vogel
Per hundet e tua.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kush e hengri akulloren 

 Na ish ne pyll nje embeltore
 Bente shurup dhe akullore.
 Me manaferra, me copa bore
 Eh sa te mira. te gjithe qe vinin
 Buzet lepinin.


 Nje dite kur dielli
 Qe lart nga qielli
 Kish lare me rreze
 Fusha bregore
 Na shkon arushi 
 Ne embeltore
 E na kerkon 
 dy akullore.

 Teta!
 Me jepni ju kesaj rradhe
 Nje kaq te vogel....
 Nje kaaaaq te madhe.
 Po si i do more arush
 ne gote apo ne kaush?
 Te voglen ne kaush sa gishti
 te madhen ne kaush sa qypi.

 Te voglen vete do ta lepij
 Te madhen mamit
 Do t'ia coj mu ne shtepi.
 Te lumte arush 
 te lumte i thane
 qe ke kujdes  dhe per mamane.

 Njeren akullore 
 ky shoku arush
 e perlau me gjithe kaush.
 Akulloren tjeter
 mbushur plot me bore
 e mban fort ne dore..............
    Ah,,,,,,,u lodha.........po shkoj te shoh......"Little Nicky"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## flerfler

Corazon, pse me ke vjedhur vjershen? Ajo eshte vjersha ime me e preferuar. Une e kam recituar tek "Ne boten e perrallave" te shtunen ne TVSH. Nuk me mban mend ti mua me floket kacurrela te verdha qe qaja kur mi krihnin...(by the way...tani i kam geshtenje...)

E qe thua ti arushin e zuri gjumi ne dritare me kaushin e mamase ne dore. Dhe xhaxhi dielli buzeqeshte qe lart nga qielli me arushin e shkrete qe i kishte shkrire akullorja.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga flerfler_ 
> *Corazon, pse me ke vjedhur vjershen? Ajo eshte vjersha ime me e preferuar. Une e kam recituar tek "Ne boten e perrallave" te shtunen ne TVSH. Nuk me mban mend ti mua me floket kacurrela te verdha qe qaja kur mi krihnin...(by the way...tani i kam geshtenje...)
> 
> E qe thua ti arushin e zuri gjumi ne dritare me kaushin e mamase ne dore. Dhe xhaxhi dielli buzeqeshte qe lart nga qielli me arushin e shkrete qe i kishte shkrire akullorja.*


    Une te kam lëpire gjalpin?????????????????????????????
Edhe dicka tjeter....nuk e ke recituar ne TVSH....por RTSH.  :perqeshje:  
Te kam degjuar tek qaje per 1 Maj  dhe Vit te Ri, kur te krihnin floket. Edhe ti si beje.......hë mi ti, se dy dite ne vit ishin.
   Me kujtove geshtenjat.......Ti qe me bere mire mu, te bofte zoti gazep. C'deshe mi ti, me geshtenjat tani......
Tani by the way gjithashtu.........a na kujton ndonje titull vjershe,,se e vazhdoj une......
Po "Budallushet "a e di?

----------


## MI CORAZON

BUDALLUSHET

  Piktorja Gardaline
  kish dale ne lendine
  Po pikturonte druret
  plepishten nje ujvare
  po pikturonte uren
  dhe zogjte kengetare.
  sa bukur pikturonte
  kushdo qe e shikonte 
  te lumte  e uronte


  Kaluan aty pari
  kerrici dhe gomari
  gomari si gomar
  capitu e ha bar
  lugines na u var
  nuk pyeti per pikturen
  per zogjte e per uren
  per ngjyrat e pelhuren.

  Kerrici si kerric 
  nuk po levizte hic
  u shtrua kembekryq
  shikonte Gardalinen
  qe i kish kthyer shpinen
  si priti shume e shume
  u shtri e ra per gjume.....        (vazhdon........)


 Me falni se s'kam vene emrin e autorit........por keto vargje i di permendesh e s'mbaj mend kush i ka shkruar......kete te fundit me duket Odhise Grillo, e "Kush e hengri akulloren", me duket Tasim Gjokutaj. Nuk i di me saktesi........sorry

 Me kujtohen edhe vjersha e poema te tjera per cdo grup moshe,,,,,,,,sidomos njera.....qe sme hiqet kurr nga mendja...eshte per moshat nga 5-80 vjec.......po ju kujtoj nje pjese
                  ..................................................  .
  Me fletore te zhubrosur ne fundin e torbes
  me fletore te perzier me buken kalemat fisheket
  ecen anetaret e *************************
  ecen ministrat e ardhshem, *****, strateget.
  Eci muza jone poetike.......
  Eci ai qe ti shqiperi nenokja e maleve
  i thua me fjalen prinderore BIR!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## valeri

me futi ne mendime ELNA nga DURRSI!Dhe une kam nje vajze 5 vjece dhe di shume pak shqip.Merzitem kur mendoj se sdo ta mesoje asnjehere ta flase shqipen si une .Dhe ato qe thote i thote me theks italian (te ben te ceshesh)por eshte e veshtire sepse une jam e vetmja qe e flas ,dhe ajo shkon ne kopesht....Keshtu koha eshte e paket dhe kur i flas ajo e merr me te qeshur .SI TJA BEJE ?!

----------


## flerfler

Kam nje qingj bukurosh
qe ma quajne polarosh
hopa hopa plot me gaz
une e ndjell ai vjen pas
be be blegerin
vjen me vrap e me arrin etj etj

Kunadhja

Sec na ishte nje kunadhe
bishtshtellung e mendje madhe
qe e mbante veten trime
dhe na bente plot gabime etj, etj etj.

Me duket sikur dikush tjeter i ka jetuar ato vite dhe jo une. Happy child

----------


## Alesia

Ne fakt tema eshte per vjersha po sec me erdhi ne mendje tani ajo:
Macja le te lahet
prape do te thahet
gjeli te kendoje 
sa here te doje 
po nuk pati re 
po nuk bubulliu
s'bie shi mbi dhe
Gjyshe........
Ka nja dy dite qe goca ime e ka mesuar dhe se heq nga goja edhe ne gjume e degjova nje nate qe po e kendonte.............

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

*Duart Tona

Pa shikoni duart tona, 
sa të vogla, sa të njoma !

Duart tona punëtore,
vizatojnë në fletore.

Presin bukur me gërshërë,
qepin kopsa me gjilpërë.

Mbajnë tulla mbajnë gurë,
durat tona s'lodhen kurrë.*

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

*Pranvera

Kaloi dimri, erdh, pranvera
me lulëzim,
Erdh lejleku, dallëndyshja
fluturim. 

Rritet bari, vishet pylli
me blerim,
Hapet zemra e fëmijve
plot gëzim.*

----------

